# WTF is up with all these overwhelming TIK TOK adverts everywhere?



## Deleted member 473940 (Oct 21, 2018)

I dont understand. I have no interest in TIK TOK nor anything similar to that.
Yet all I see EVERYWHERE is TIK TOK advert. Specially youtube.

What the fuck is it?


----------



## Song of storms (Oct 21, 2018)

It's a new Vine with focus on music. I found one of the ads on YouTube to be very annoying (one minute long) and offensive (a random chick was treating her boyfriend like merchandise). Fuck them.


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 21, 2018)

They paid a lot of money to buy out Musical.ly and then paid more to spam their adverts everywhere. Honestly what you see in the ads is what you get. It's a social media app where users "lip sync" (I use that loosely because even their ads are poorly synced) to songs and skits. Then they upload those for others to watch.


----------



## Aldoria (Oct 21, 2018)

I don't know if it's super famous for you but in France damn it's ruining everyone's life


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Oct 21, 2018)

For fuck sake, I am honestly mad to the point that I wanna leave the internet lol.
Like those ads are EVERYWHERE!

Random apps with ads have ads of tik tok, play store ads and specially on youtube.


----------



## Vieela (Oct 21, 2018)

Everyone's getting them. They are literally everywhere, and pop up so often. I started using adblock on pretty much anything just because it annoys me so badly. They are being so heavily spammed on every single part of the internet that nearly makes you feel followed.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Oct 21, 2018)

Surely this overdone..
How is this allowed through the ASA(Advertising Standards Authority) in the UK?
Or does the ASA not act upon online advertisements?


----------



## Song of storms (Oct 23, 2018)

God bless Adblock


----------



## linuxares (Oct 23, 2018)

I thought it was Kesha things first


----------



## AtsuNii (Oct 23, 2018)

I havn't such ads around anywhere luckily. On PC i might use adblock but i mostly listen to youtube and w/e on my xbox so no adblock there, yet no tik tok ads so far further.


----------



## MrLucariox (Oct 24, 2018)

That ads are sooo cringy and i want to punch my phone's screen when i see them.


----------



## supergamer368 (Oct 24, 2018)

I had no idea that this was even happening because I block ads on basically everything I use. Glad I do, i see enough memes about it on Instagram.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Oct 24, 2018)

So is not about a clock?


----------



## Xenon Hacks (Oct 24, 2018)

For me its some tik tok and an overwhelming amount of grub hub im sick of it


----------



## AtsuNii (Oct 25, 2018)

Okay, I'm gonna take my words back, I'm starting to see them, please, take them away from me again.


----------



## AmandaRose (Oct 25, 2018)

AtsuNii said:


> I havn't such ads around anywhere luckily. On PC i might use adblock but i mostly listen to youtube and w/e on my xbox so no adblock there, yet no tik tok ads so far further.


Haven't seen any myself and im on youtube all the time. Guess i have just been lucky


----------



## AtsuNii (Oct 25, 2018)

AmandaRose said:


> Haven't seen any myself and im on youtube all the time. Guess i have just been lucky


Likely, I considered myself lucky for holding out so long without seeing them. Guess my luck had to run out some time. I hope your luck will continue.


----------



## Joom (Oct 26, 2018)

AtsuNii said:


> Likely, I considered myself lucky for holding out so long without seeing them. Guess my luck had to run out some time. I hope your luck will continue.


Just add a block list to your router. Then you can have network wide ad blocking.


----------



## leon315 (Oct 26, 2018)

ShawnTRods said:


> I dont understand. I have no interest in TIK TOK nor anything similar to that.
> Yet all I see EVERYWHERE is TIK TOK advert. Specially youtube.
> 
> What the fuck is it?


DUDE, have u ever tried that app??? there are tons of hilarious videos 



Aldoria said:


> I don't know if it's super famous for you but in France damn it's ruining everyone's life



i wish i didn't open this damn app while i was on WC, and yet hours after i'm still on WC xD


----------



## Exannor (Oct 26, 2018)

everytime a tik tok ad comes on youtube on my phone, I already have my finger over the skip ad button or spamming the hell out of it until it finally gives me my button


----------



## dAVID_ (Oct 26, 2018)

Just install uBlock and NanoDefender.


----------



## Joom (Oct 26, 2018)

If you guys have Android, install YouTube Vanced. It has ads blocked and background playback enabled.


----------



## dAVID_ (Oct 26, 2018)

Joom said:


> If you guys have Android, install YouTube Vanced. It has ads blocked and background playback enabled.


Or you could manually block any IP adresses that display TikTok ads.


----------



## Joom (Oct 26, 2018)

dAVID_ said:


> Or you could manually block any IP adresses that display TikTok ads.


That's much more tedious, but yeah, I recommended that on the first page. That still won't prevent them from trying to load inside the YouTube app, though. Vanced has the ad service completely disabled.


----------



## HaloEliteLegend (Oct 27, 2018)

I don't understand them one bit. I see them all the time on Twitter. It's like, they always serve up some mildly good looking but underage girl wearing some weird ass outfit or makeup, with some caption about how I'll break my thyroid of laughter all evening. Thing is, before this, I saw the same ads but they were for Musical.ly, and I understand this "Tik Tok" thing bought them out? Same people in the ads and everything.

Frankly, it's time to stop.

All these sites buildin' up profiles of me, sellin' my info for targeted ads and not a single one gets the hint that idgaf about middle schoolers poorly lip syncing trashy songs?


----------



## Paolosworld (Jan 13, 2019)

I know this thread is somewhat old but I just had to post here.

There is nothing I hate more than those Mobile-only social media apps that somehow gain a gigantic following of cringy 11 year olds pretending to be sexy. It's full of disgusting pre-teens acting that think they are celebrities.
The communities for apps like Snapchat, Musical.ly, and TikTok are all starchy little white girls who are desperate for attention.
The people who actually get famous on those apps lack any sort of talent outside of lip syncing and looking decently attractive.

The fact that Tik Tok buys ads in only the most mainstream websites really shows the audience they appeal to, the most basic people on the planet.

Anyway it's only a matter of time until another one of these embarrassing apps show up. Makes me sick just thinking about it.


----------

